# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  تعرفوا على "الحضيض القمري" .. القمر بدر واكثر قربا واضاءة وفي ظله تبرز معالم المدن

## هدوء عاصف

*تعرفوا على "الحضيض القمري" .. القمر بدر واكثر قربا واضاءة وفي ظله تبرز معالم المدن في العالم!


كشفت مجموعة من الصور، التُقطت أثناء "الحضيض القمري"، القمر وهو يبدو بدراً في تمامه، وأكثر قرباً وإضاءة، وفي ظله تبدو أجمل معالم المدن حول العالم. إن الحضيض القمري الذي وقع السبت الماضي هو ظاهرة طبيعية، تعني أن القمر يقع في نقطة تكون أقرب ما يمكن من الأرض أثناء دورانه الشهري في مداره حولها. إنها ظاهرة تتكرّر كثيراً.

وتنقل صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية عن خبراء الفلك أن القمر يبدو خلال يومَيْن أكبر من حجمه بنسبة 14 في المائة، كما يبدو أكثر إضاءة بـ 30 في المائة، وهو يمر عبر 221.802 ميل حول العالم. أيضاً كان القمر أقرب إلى الأرض، بنحو 15.300 ميل، مشيرين إلى أن السبب في ذلك هو دوران القمر حول الأرض في مدار بيضاوي، وليس دائرياً.

وتنقل الصحيفة عن الدكتور روبرت ماسي، عضو الجمعية الفلكية الملكية في بريطانيا، قوله: "إن العين تتكيف للتغييرات التي تحدث للقمر، فلا تلاحظ كثيراً البريق المبهر، وكل ما تعرفه العين أن القمر يبدو أكبر قليلاً".

وتضيف الصحيفة: يرفض العلماء ما يشاع عن تزامن "الحضيض القمري" مع الكوارث الطبيعية، أو ارتكاب البشر جرائم أو أعمال حمقاء. ويقول عالم النفس سكوت ليليانفيلد، الأستاذ بجامعة "إيموري" الأمريكية: إن فكرة ربط القمر المكتمل بالسلوكيات الشاذة والغريبة مجرد خرافة، تحمل نوعاً من الاتهام للقمر.

ويضيف "يعود السبب في سيادة هذه الخرافات إلى أن الناس يهتمون كثيراً بالأشياء من حولهم، فإذا وقع أمر ضخم في وقت الحضيض القمري ربط الناس بينهما، لكن لا ينتبه الناس عادة لحدوث الحضيض مرات كثيرة جداً، دون وقوع أي شيء غير عادي". وكل ما يتفق عليه العلماء هو الارتباط بين القمر وظاهرة المد البحري، وهي ظواهر طبيعية، تحدث نتيجة تأثر ماء البحار والمحيطات بجاذبيتَيْ الشمس والقمر مجتمعتَيْن.


*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *
*

----------


## (dodo)

سبحان الله  منظره كثير حلو

----------


## دموع الغصون

رائع جداً تغطية مميزة للخبر و معلومات توضيحية قيمة 
وصور اكثر من رائعة 
لوحات من إبداع الخالق

----------


## shams spring

*سبحان الله على هالمناظر الرائعة 
مشكوووور هدوء ^_^*

----------


## محمد العزام

سبحان الله العلي العظيم 
تدل على قدرة الخالق بمجرد التمعن بتلك المناظر 

مشكور هدوء

----------


## rand yanal

والله لاحظت انه حجمه مش طبيعي .. كنت نازله على العقبه الأسبوع الماضي .. وكان منظر القمر على جبال وادي رم إشي مخيف .. منظر رووووووووووووعه  :Smile:  :Smile: 

يسلموا هدوء على المعلومة الرووووعه .. يعطيك العافيه  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً لمروركم جميعاً بتمنالكم الفائدة دائماً وأبداً .. منورين يا غاليين 
*

----------

